# sacerdotista



## Paquita

Hola amigos:

La palabra sacerdotista como femenino de sacerdote no aparece en el diccionario de definiciones de WR
http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/sacerdotista

ni en la RAE
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=sacerdotista

pero sí en google:
http://www.google.es/#hl=es&sclient...fp=1&biw=1252&bih=550&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&cad=b

en un diccionario bilingüe
http://es.bab.la/diccionario/espanol-frances/sacerdotista

y sobre todo en el diccionario francés español Espasa Calpe que nos propone WR
http://www.wordreference.com/fres/prêtresse

Como podéis comprobarlo, en este último que utilizamos a diario en nuestro foro, y recomendamos a todos los foreros, obvian por completo "sacerdotisa" que es lo que propone la RAE.

Mi pregunta: ¿cuál de las dos palabras sacerdotisa/sacerdotista es la correcta, o se usa más, o si se usan las dos, con qué matices?

Muchas gracias por vuestro interés.


----------



## Namarne

Hola, Paquit&:  

Por mi parte, primera vez que "oigo" _sacerdotista_. Por dar un dato más, en el DPD (sacerdote) se habla del femenino de 'sacerdote' y no se menciona _sacerdotista_ (ni siquiera para rechazarlo). 

Saludos.


----------



## Jonno

Jamás he visto sacerdotista, lo conocido y usado por aquí es sacerdotisa. Desconozco por qué esos diccionarios de francés-español lo recogen como única opción, y Google no me parece una referencia a tener en cuenta vistos los casos que aparecen y su número. Por la etimología parece claro que esa "t" es ajena a la palabra: _del lat. sacerdotissa_

En el banco de datos del español de la RAE aparece una única vez en un texto sobre el vudú: "Los iniciados se reunen en un lugar desierto, en la cima de las lomas o en medio de los montes más espesos... pero siempre de noche. Allí bajo las apariencias de la culebra, su maléfica deidad recibe las ofrendas, emite sus oráculos y concede sus favores, por el órgano de un gran sacerdote, el papá luá, cuya cabeza está adornada con un paño rojo, y de una *sacerdotista*, la mamá luá, que distingue una faja también roja." (Emilio Rodríguez Demorizi, República Dominicana).

Los casos de "sacerdotisa" en el mismo banco de datos son cientos.


----------



## blasita

Hola:

Al igual que Namarne y Jonno, yo tampoco había oído usar _sacerdotista_ como _sacerdotisa_. _Sacerdotisa_ es correcto y se refiere normalmente a las religiones antiguas y no cristianas; _sacerdote_ se utiliza para las mujeres que ejercen el sacerdocio hoy en día en las religiones cristianas (he llegado a oír _sacerdota_, pero por lo que sé no está aceptado). A mí me suena como si se le hubiera añadido el sufijo _-ista_ de oficio, dedicación.

El único resultado que nos ofrece el CORDE es el que ha comentado ya Jonno. No hay resultados en el CREA. Luego pudiera ser que en la zona de la República Dominicana (¿o también en otra/s?) se use así. La verdad es que yo no descarto todavía que se trate de erratas. Vamos a esperar a ver lo que dicen otros foreros.

Los resultados en Google Libros son mínimos y casi todos de autores no hispanohablantes. De todas formas y pase lo que pase, yo modificaría la entrada de ese diccionario, ya que no es un término aceptado ni parece tan común. 

Saludos.


----------



## Paquita

Gracias por vuestras respuestas que confiman lo que pensaba 


blasita said:


> Vamos a esperar a ver lo que dicen otros foreros.



Sí, por supuesto, puede que sea un localismo, por eso he planteado esta pregunta en el sólo español en espera de respuestas de hispanófonos de todas partes.





blasita said:


> yo modificaría la entrada de ese diccionario, ya que no es un término aceptado ni parece tan común.


 Me temo que esto sea imposible...Llevamos años indicando errrores a la editorial Espasa Calpe sin ningún resultado.
Lo único que podemos hacer  es indicarlo así, abriendo un hilo especial con título llamativo:
http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/error
y antes de hacerlo para esta palabra también, he preferido preguntaros.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Buenas:
Por la razón que indica blasita en el primer párrafo del comentario #4, no es una palabra de uso corriente, pero a memoria, la única variante que recuerdo haber leído siempre es la terminada en -isa. 
Saludos


----------



## treulen

En todo caso, "sacerdotista" sería alguien partidario de los sacerdotes o el sacerdocio, ya que eso indicaría el sufijo "-ista".


----------



## Namarne

Estoy de acuerdo, suena más a eso que a femenino de 'sacerdote'; no obstante, el sufijo -ista también se usa para profesiones: dentista, trapecista (que no son personas partidarias de los dientes o los trapecios). Claro que en estos casos derivan de sustantivo y valen también para el masculino.


----------



## Vampiro

Palabra complicada.  Me refiero a “sacerdotisa”, claro está, la otra es un engendro.
Yo no la veo como la forma femenina de “sacerdote” (como lo entendemos hoy en día en nuestro mundo occidental) por la connotación que tiene; como sabemos es una palabra ligada a religiones antiguas, no cristianas y casi siempre politeístas.
Si en algún momento la iglesia católica llegara a aceptar que mujeres ejerzan el sacerdocio, dudo mucho que opte por la palabra “sacerdotisa”, creo más bien que se usaría “la sacerdote”.
Por supuesto, ahí comenzarán los problemas con las desubicadas de turno, que dirán que ellas no son sacerdotes, sino sacerdotas, pero esa es harina de otro costal.
_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

La verdad es que no me había fijado en que "sacerdotisa" no estaba aceptada, tal vez porque estudiando Historia una no se plantea que las palabras que estudia no estén recogidas en el diccionario. Las sacerdotisas, desde luego, no servían a los mismos dioses que los sacerdotes, ni tenían las mismas obligaciones. 

Pero no sé por qué dice Vampiro que la Iglesia Católica no aceptaría "sacerdotisa" como femenino de  "sacerdote". Al fin y al cabo, ha habido sacerdotes - y sacerdotisas - desde que ha habido dioses.


----------



## Jonno

Sacerdotisa está aceptado, Valeria, faltaría más.

Es de "sacerdotis*t*a" de lo que estamos hablando


----------



## Nipnip

Paquit& said:


> Hola amigos:
> 
> La palabra sacerdotista como femenino de sacerdote no aparece en el diccionario de definiciones de WR
> http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/sacerdotista
> 
> ni en la RAE
> http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=sacerdotista
> 
> pero sí en google:
> http://www.google.es/#hl=es&sclient...fp=1&biw=1252&bih=550&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&cad=b
> 
> en un diccionario bilingüe
> http://es.bab.la/diccionario/espanol-frances/sacerdotista
> 
> y sobre todo en el diccionario francés español Espasa Calpe que nos propone WR
> http://www.wordreference.com/fres/prêtresse
> 
> Como podéis comprobarlo, en este último que utilizamos a diario en nuestro foro, y recomendamos a todos los foreros, obvian por completo "sacerdotisa" que es lo que propone la RAE.
> 
> Mi pregunta: ¿cuál de las dos palabras sacerdotisa/sacerdotista es la correcta, o se usa más, o si se usan las dos, con qué matices?
> 
> Muchas gracias por vuestro interés.



Con mucho pesar, Paquit, pero siento que se trata simplemente de un error de dedo mayúsculo.

Jamás he escuchaco "sacerdotista", la falta de su presencia en literatura hispana hacen más sólidas mis sospechas. ¡Que viene en Google?, pues es que ahí viene todo. En todo caso "sacerdotista" sería el o la especialista en sacerdotes. Váyase usted a saber en qué consistiría tal especilización.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Jonno said:


> Sacerdotisa está aceptado, Valeria, faltaría más.
> Es de "sacerdotis*t*a" de lo que estamos hablando



Perdón. Ya estaba yo despotricando contra la RAE (que no recoge "escarabeo", por ejemplo). Sacerdotista. Ni hablar, esa no la he visto yo en ningún libro de Historia Antigua. Y mira que he leído bastantes. Siempre han sido sacerdotisas, desde las prostitutas sagradas del templo de Ishtar hasta las vírgenes sagradas del templo de las Vestales.


----------



## Vampiro

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Pero no sé por qué dice Vampiro que la Iglesia Católica no aceptaría "sacerdotisa" como femenino de "sacerdote". Al fin y al cabo, ha habido sacerdotes - y sacerdotisas - desde que ha habido dioses.


Porque es una palabra a la que no podría desligar de su connotación, i.e. Templo de Isis, películas de Jólibud, etc…
Uno dice “sacerdotisa” y de inmediato piensa en una mujer bella, semidesnuda o con velos transparentes, alzando una olla con inciensos o bailando al son de música más erótica que religiosa, alguno que otro sacrificio, ídolos zoomorfos… nada de eso calza con la moral cristiana.
Pero es sólo mi opinión, vayaunoasabé.
_


----------



## swift

Vampiro said:


> Porque es una palabra a la que no podría desligar de su connotación, i.e. Templo de Isis, películas de Jólibud, etc…
> Uno dice “sacerdotisa” y de inmediato piensa en una mujer bella, semidesnuda o con velos transparentes, alzando una olla con inciensos o bailando al son de música más erótica que religiosa, alguno que otro sacrificio, ídolos zoomorfos… nada de eso calza con la moral cristiana.
> Pero es sólo mi opinión, vayaunoasabé.
> _


Pero Vampiro, no hay que ser más sacerdotista que... el papa.  

Coincido con Nipnip: un error craso, sin más.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Nipnip said:
			
		

> Con mucho pesar, Paquit, pero siento que se trata simplemente de un error de dedo mayúsculo.


Si se tratara de tan solo la entrada del diccionario, cabría pensar eso, por cierto, pero en Google, donde hay buenas y malas hierbas, hay cantidad de "sacerdotistas", en temáticas ya de por sí bastante "sospechosas", páginas de tarot y horóscopos, por ejemplo. Y en Google Libros hay no pocos casos. Muchos son traducciónes, pero no todos. Hay casos que tienen cientos de años. Todo esto dicho no como defensa de esta forma, sino para ver que no se trata de un error aislado. Parece, en cambio, un uso que tiene una cierta frecuencia no tan despreciable.
Saludos


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

En algunas confesiones cristianas se acepta el sacerdocio femenino. Probablemente alguna tenga implantación de países de lengua española, y usen un nombre para las mujeres que ejercen ese ministerio. Doy por seguro que es 'sacerdotisa' o 'mujer sacerdote' y con el tiempo 'la sacerdote'. 
En las noticias en español de la iglesia anglicana leo 'mujer sacerdote' y 'mujer obispo'. 
No puedo dejar de recordar que se habla de una 'papisa' Juana, existiera o no, así que no imagino obstáculos para 'sacerdotisa'.
En cuando a 'sacerdotista' aparezca donde aparezca, de significar algo sería 'partidario o partidaria de los sacerdotes' como 'papista' es 'católico romano que declara obediencia al Papa'.


----------



## Nipnip

Adolfo, siento que sí es un error. Lo que pasa es que si viene en un diccionario serio, es una simiente para que muchas más personas lo utilicen.

Manuel G. Rey, en las religiones cristianas en México (cristiano = no católico) al hablar de mujeres en posiciones clericales se habla de pastores y ministros. Y surge de nuevo la cosa de equidad de género (o sexo) ya que hay quienes las llaman _pastoras _y _ministras_, respectivamente. Pero nunca _sacerdotas _y mucho menos _sacerdotisas, _este último término casi reservado exclusivamente a la meretriz de talentos sobrenaturales.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Nipnip said:


> Pero nunca _sacerdotas _y mucho menos _sacerdotisas, _este último término casi reservado exclusivamente a la meretriz de talentos sobrenaturales.



Anda la osa. ¿En dónde sacerdotisa es equiparable a meretriz? Las sacerdotisas de Vesta tenían que ser vírgenes y castas. Se consideraba un pecado capital el tener sexo con una sacerdotisa de Vesta. Profanar el fuego sagrado se castigaba con la pena de muerte. Para ambos, la sacerdotisa y su amante. No se parece en nada a la descripción de una meretriz.


----------



## blasita

Paquit& said:


> Me temo que esto sea imposible...Llevamos años indicando errrores a la editorial Espasa Calpe sin ningún resultado.


Gracias por la información, Paquit&. Pues la verdad es que esto a mí me parece incomprensible y lamentable.

Parece que lo que a estas alturas ya podemos concluir es que _sacerdotista_ no es nada común en el mundo hispanohablante. Aunque fui yo la primera que, en esta conversación, apuntó la posibilidad de que fuera solo una errata (y todavía lo creo), a la vez me queda el mismo gusanillo que a Adolfo: también pienso que pudiera llegar a ser un localismo.

Ojalá alguien de algún otro país de la zona caribeña u otras zonas no mencionadas aún en este hilo contribuya pronto (hablo de esta zona en particular por el único resultado del banco de datos de la RAE y por otros textos que he leído en mi corta y pobre investigación sobre el tema).  Creo que esto ayudaría mucho a zanjar todas las dudas que pudieran quedar con respecto al posible uso de _sacerdotista_.


----------



## Nipnip

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Anda la osa. ¿En dónde sacerdotisa es equiparable a meretriz? Las sacerdotisas de Vesta tenían que ser vírgenes y castas. Se consideraba un pecado capital el tener sexo con una sacerdotisa de Vesta. Profanar el fuego sagrado se castigaba con la pena de muerte. Para ambos, la sacerdotisa y su amante. No se parece en nada a la descripción de una meretriz.



Como lo dice claramente mi post anterior, en México, por lo que leo en el post de Vampiro, también algo hay de eso en Chile. Y no, no hablo de cualquier meretriz, sino de esas "mágicas" con habilidades amatorias sobrehumanas.

Y ya para acabar, lo mismo se dice de pitonisas y diosas. No es que no se sepa lo que son, es que el uso vulgar y actual tiene que ver más con los placeres carnales llevados al extremo que con mitología griega.

Cualesquiera que sea el caso, siempre reina el aire de misticidad, de no terrenal. Algo no aplicable a las muy tangentes y reales líderes religiosas.


----------



## Vampiro

Nipnip said:


> Como lo dice claramente mi post anterior, en México, por lo que leo en el post de Vampiro, también algo hay de eso en Chile. Y no, no hablo de cualquier meretriz, sino de esas "mágicas" con habilidades amatorias sobrehumanas.


Yo no dije nada de habilidades amatorias.
Sólo dije que estaban buenas y que andaban semi en pelotas, nada más.
Por lo mismo, no me imagino a una Carmelita Descalza calificada de "sacerdotisa", eso no me cuadra por ningún lado.
_


----------



## Nipnip

Vampiro said:


> Yo no dije nada de habilidades amatorias.
> Sólo dije que estaban buenas y que andaban semi en pelotas, nada más.
> Por lo mismo, no me imagino a una Carmelita Descalza calificada de "sacerdotisa", eso no me cuadra por ningún lado.
> _



Ni yo aseveré que lo dijeras, sólo que algo "hay por allá", algo relacionado, claro está.


----------



## juandiego

Hola, Paquit&, y a los demás.

Los resultados de Google son muy pocos: 805 casos confirmados cuento yo y algunos de ellos referentes a una misma incidencia real. Los 8.810 resultados que se mencionan inicialmente tras el resultado de la búsqueda no son correctos; siempre hay que pasar páginas hasta el final para ver realmente cuántos de esa previsión inicial se confirman.

Yo también pienso que debe tratarse mayormente de errores tipográficos y algún que otro caso de, bueno, error de concepto.


----------



## blasita

Hola otra vez. He preguntado a un ecuatoriano y a una dominicana, y lo que me han comentado es que no se trata de un localismo y que no usarían _sacerdotista_ con el sentido que estamos hablando. Dicen que pudiera ser un 'uso erróneo' de determinados ámbitos o lugares de por allí. Bien, todo esto lo digo con reservas porque no es directamente de mi uso y son solo dos personas, claro. Ojalá podamos tener respuestas de más países.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Buenas noches a todas y todos:
  No puedo estar de acuerdo con las opiniones que achacan a un error de tipografía la existencia de este vocablo. Sencillamente es imposible. 
  Las referencias presentes en libros son numerosas, desde el año 1605; como esta
  Pasan incluso por tratados de gramática donde enseñan la formacion de los femeninos, como  esta  (_Nueva gramática latina escrita con sencillez filosófica_, de Luis de Mata y Araujo de 1855 –que solo por el acierto del título dan ganas de buscarlo y comprarlo-).
  Las últimas referencias que aporta Google en su ‘CORDE’, ‘abundan’ desde mediados del siglo pasado, luego no es palabra olvidada. El por qué no se le da rango de _oficialidad _escapa a mi conocimiento, pero ahí queda.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Jonno

Mi Lord, en mis consultas en el CORDE y el CREA sólo aparece un caso. ¿Hemos buscado la misma palabra?


----------



## Nipnip

E independientemente de que estuvieren allí, eso no tiene peso. Sabemos que se escribía _farina  _y _foja, _y que la u, la v, e inlcuso la b, se usaban muchas veces a criterio del escritor. Cuando le cansaba una simplemente usaba la otra.

Dudo mucho, por no decir que me parece imposible, que esto sea usual en algún sitio.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Busque usted en este 'CORDE' y se llevará una sorpresa.


----------



## Nipnip

Tal cual, los ejemplos de ese corpus van al estilo de "esa sacerdotista estaba al lado de las de mas mugeres", "la secerdotista havia sido...hasta hazer de la culpa religión".


----------



## Ludaico

Lord Darktower said:


> ... Las referencias presentes en libros son numerosas, desde el año 1605; como esta ...



Ahí se lee perfectamente "Argia Sacerdoti*ss*a de la dio*s*a Diana" con las eses como si fuesen efes, cosa habitual para la época.


----------



## Lord Darktower

> Tal cual, los ejemplos de ese corpus van al estilo de "esa sacerdotista  estaba al lado de las de mas mugeres", "la secerdotista havia  sido...hasta hazer de la culpa religión".



Y de: “la convierten de una suelta cantante pop con irradiación erótica, que concede prioridad a su placer personal, en una suma _sacerdotista_ de la…”,  de 1995; o de: “En una conversación entre la _sacerdotista_ y las víctimas, aquélla desea enviar una carta a su familia por lo que Orestes se da cuenta de…”, de 1998; o de: “Yo soy la _sacerdotista_ de los tiempos tribales, anteriores a la colonización por parte de potencias patriarcales extranjeras… “,  de 1999.  Por ejemplo.


----------



## Nipnip

También de esos hay, Mi Lord, de hecho hay mucho más ejemplos contemporáneos que clásicos. Pero es que ahora cualquiera escribe y publica, encontré por ejemplo uno de Pérez Galdós, en cuyo caso insisto en que, o es un error de dedo o uno de imprenta. O bien, las nuevas eminencias de la pluma lo vieron por allí y simplemente lo adoptaron. Como muy comunmente la prole adopta palabras dichas por quienes consideran admirables.


----------



## Ludaico

He encontrado un texto que creo que puede ser clarificador sobre dos de los varios temas que aquí nos ocupan. Uno de ellos, el de que si "sacerdotista" es un término de uso medianamente habitual o, por el contrario, se trata de una errata, cuando así aparece escrito en algún texto (por cierto: nadie ha dicho aún que lo haya oído). El otro, el de que si "sacerdotisa" pudiera llegar a ser el equivalente femenino de sacerdote. Las respuestas a estas cuestiones, créolas ver ambas en sentido negativo. El texto es un extracto de un artículo periodístico titulado "LOS TOROS Y EL CARACTER ESPAÑOL JUZGADOS POR UN ESTRANGERO". En lo extraído se habla (se censura) sobre la costumbre que tiene el clero de asistir a las corridas de toros. Esto se publicó el 26 de octubre de 1853, en "EL GENIO DE LA LIBERTAD". (Fuente: Biblioteca Nacional de España.)
View attachment 11448
Se lee claramente "la*s* sacerdotist*a* de Venus". La errata es bastante manifiesta. En cuanto al otro tema..., que el lector valore.
Saludos.

Edito para hacer una pregunta: ¿Con qué oficio o arte obtenían sus ganancias las sacerdotisas de Venus? O, dicho de otro modo, ¿a quiénes se refería el autor con este calificativo?


----------



## Ludaico

Para mí ya está claro el origen de la palabra "sacerdotista". Se trató desde siempre de un error (_sacerdoti*ss*a = sacerdoti*st*a_), que nos ha reproducido ahora mismo el "_Señor Torreoscura_" sin querer (¡gracias, Sr. Lord!) Lo mismo que pasó hace cuatro siglos o más, ha vuelto a ocurrir ahora y, gracias a esta casualidad, nos hemos enterado de la realidad. No hay nada más que leer el aporte # 26 y la contestación dada por mí a él en el aporte # 31, para poder entender esto con claridad (no tiene por qué ser "meridiana").


----------



## Lord Darktower

¡Qué tío, qué grande soy!


----------



## Ludaico

Lord Darktower said:


> ¡Qué tío, qué grande soy!



Una curiosidad: los de "Algo se muere en el alma...", ¿son tus paisanos?
¡Un abrazo, campeón!


----------

